# Pride of Spain Awards Friday 18th September 2009



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

San Fulgencio Cricket Club is very proud to announce that at last nights Pride of Spain Awards held at the Municipal Theatre in Torrevieja our very own Jon Algar won the Community Spirit Award, this Prestigious event now in it’s Third year was filmed by Viva TV and Broadcast Live on TKO Gold

Jon was incredibly proud to receive his Award as it meant recognition for the years that he has put in Coaching Cricket here on the Costa Blanca , I know Jon was especially pleased to beat Junior Charles in the Final as it is very difficult to beat Spains national sport in anything

Our Cricket Ground is situated right in the heart of the Urbanisation in La Marina and is progressing nicely thanks to the long hours put in by San Fulgencio Council and it should be ready for our first match on 10th October, to this end we still need Players as we fully intend to enter a Team in the League next season

Coaching is still taking place on the Market Place La Marina every Saturday commencing at 10.30 am till 12 or so, it is totally free and all equipment is provided so if you fancy a bit of fresh air or some coaching by a fully qualified Cricket Espana Coach come on down 

There is no barrier regards Age or Sex as we have a Junior team and hope to have a Ladies team as well


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Blatant spamming!


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Jojo

I can understand why you have removed the contact details although you are the only one of 11 forums this thread is on
so if anyone wishes to contact our club to play cricket how do they phone Jon the coach?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

tallbob said:


> Hi Jojo
> 
> I can understand why you have removed the contact details although you are the only one of 11 forums this thread is on
> so if anyone wishes to contact our club to play cricket how do they phone Jon the coach?


Look like Jon the coach's phone isn't going to be ringing Bob!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tallbob said:


> Hi Jojo
> 
> I can understand why you have removed the contact details although you are the only one of 11 forums this thread is on
> so if anyone wishes to contact our club to play cricket how do they phone Jon the coach?



Cos... well I dont like to see phone numbers making my forum look untidy???? Seriously there have been occasions of prank calls, so from what I can gather phone numbers and contact details shouldnt be put on here 

If anyone wishes to make contact they can PM you!???

Jo xxxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

He has openly admitted to spamming numerous forums Jo.....perhaps a banning may be in order here?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> He has openly admitted to spamming numerous forums Jo.....perhaps a banning may be in order here?



Very true, technically I should delete the whole thread then, but cos its him and cos I've had some other contentious issues today I'll let it stay! However, I cannot be held responsible for my co mods!!??

Jo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

GOOD LUCK, Bob 

I was involved in setting up the (then named) Torrevieja Cricket Club in 2002 with David B, Alan J, George W, the late Brian B 

Wish you every success


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ahhhhh, another cricket thread Bob .......... I'm feeling drowsy already ........ zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 



tallbob said:


> San Fulgencio Cricket Club is very proud to announce that at last nights Pride of Spain Awards held at the Municipal Theatre in Torrevieja our very own Jon Algar won the Community Spirit Award, this Prestigious event now in it’s Third year was filmed by Viva TV and Broadcast Live on TKO Gold
> 
> Jon was incredibly proud to receive his Award as it meant recognition for the years that he has put in Coaching Cricket here on the Costa Blanca , I know Jon was especially pleased to beat Junior Charles in the Final as it is very difficult to beat Spains national sport in anything
> 
> ...


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> Cos... well I dont like to see phone numbers making my forum look untidy???? Seriously there have been occasions of prank calls, so from what I can gather phone numbers and contact details shouldnt be put on here
> 
> If anyone wishes to make contact they can PM you!???
> 
> Jo xxxxx


I suppose they could and I don't want to make a big thing out of something trivial but everyone has different jobs to do 
mine is getting the word out on internet forums and skippering the seniors team

Jon is coaching and dealing with any new prospective players which he has been doing for 3 years already, I have only been around since January

Another Guy called Walt does all press and media liaison


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tallbob said:


> I suppose they could and I don't want to make a big thing out of something trivial but everyone has different jobs to do
> mine is getting the word out on internet forums and skippering the seniors team
> 
> Jon is coaching and dealing with any new prospective players which he has been doing for 3 years already, I have only been around since January
> ...


Put it this way, and I could be wrong, it wouldnt be the first time LOL. But the way I see it is without contact info, this is an announcement and within the rules it can stay here????? With contact details on and a request for people to phone or whatever, it becomes an advert!??????? For which you must be a premium account holder AND it would have to be put into the "Spain Classified " section!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Flagrant rulebreaking Jo! _His_ kind are all the same!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzz


I reckon something like this could be a good interest for you Jon.....after all, you'd be surrounded by other doddering Brit saddos!

Not a problem if you're no good at cricket......maybe they need a waterboy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I reckon something like this could be a good interest for you Jon.....after all, you'd be surrounded by other doddering Brit saddos!
> 
> Not a problem if you're no good at cricket......maybe they need a waterboy


I'll have you know I used to play cricket for the Customs & Excise in Birmingham! I have no idea why. If I tried to explain cricket to my (Spanish) neighbour he would no doubt be very confused


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I'll have you know I used to play cricket for the Customs & Excise in Birmingham! I have no idea why. If I tried to explain cricket to my (Spanish) neighbour he would no doubt be very confused


Sign up for Bob's team Jon.....I'm sure it's not compulsory you have to use the same showers.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I'll have you know I used to play cricket for the Customs & Excise in Birmingham! I have no idea why. If I tried to explain cricket to my (Spanish) neighbour he would no doubt be very confused


customs n excise AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

BAN HIM JO NOW 
CAN I HAVE MY **** BACK FIRST THOUGH PLEASE


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> GOOD LUCK, Bob
> 
> I was involved in setting up the (then named) Torrevieja Cricket Club in 2002 with David B, Alan J, George W, the late Brian B
> 
> Wish you every success


U DONT HAPPEN TO NO GOD DO YOU ?
IM SHOCKED IF U DON'T 
MAYBE U WAS INVOLVED IN SETTING THE UNIVERSE UP !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> U DONT HAPPEN TO NO GOD DO YOU ?
> IM SHOCKED IF U DON'T
> MAYBE U WAS INVOLVED IN SETTING THE UNIVERSE UP !


... but look Clubs & Associations In Torrevieja 

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> ... but look Clubs & Associations In Torrevieja
> 
> Jo xxx


THATS NOT GODS WEBSITE


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> U DONT HAPPEN TO NO GOD DO YOU ?
> IM SHOCKED IF U DON'T
> MAYBE U WAS INVOLVED IN SETTING THE UNIVERSE UP !


To be fair, Steve is listed as part of the Torre cricket club if you Google it....


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Right!! Now, you both have PM facilities, so if you want to insult each other, then please use that cos no one else wants to read your aggression, its even less interesting than cricket!!!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Jo


Aggression? Aggression?

I merely pointed out that having caps lock on all the time was slightly irritation.... I also think that Steve is getting a bit of a hard time, are there not rules on here against bullying?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> To be fair, Steve is listed as part of the Torre cricket club if you bother Google it....


sorry im a sod for leaving it on and im deff no bully just get sick of the same old been there done that no him started that founded this brought that etc etc 
anyway your right enough off that and point taken bully deff not


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> sorry im a sod for leaving it on and im deff no bully just get sick of the same old been there done that no him started that founded this brought that etc etc
> anyway your right enough off that and point taken bully deff not


Thats betterer..............


Yeah you and me both, but I guess thats just life in Spain innit?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> Thats betterer..............
> 
> 
> Yeah you and me both, but I guess thats just life in Spain innit?


im hoping to relocate there myself early next year and this forum has been a wealth of mainly good info to us and countless other expats no doubt. 
any time soon is good for me or sooner


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> im hoping to relocate there myself early next year and this forum has been a wealth of mainly good info to us and countless other expats no doubt.
> any time soon is good for me or sooner


Its a great place, you just have to be a lot more on your game out there..... try not to take EVERYONE at face value.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> Its a great place, you just have to be a lot more on your game out there..... try not to take EVERYONE at face value.


mine is for health reasons as much as loving spain as much as i and the oh does. it's perfect in the summer all my ache's n pain's are not even there not as great in the winter but still 100% better than in the uk.
im hoping for may or before but i have a business to sell in the uk first so we may take a lot of short breaks in between as we have just brought an american rv, so we can see a lot more of the areas we like etc before we decide on were to park are bum's.
right i have to go got a nice cold pint of foster's waiting for me at the local 
cheers for now


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

The Cricket Match mentioned in the very first post has had to be postponed, the rains these past few days has given the Council too little time to prepare the wicket, once we have a new date it will be posted here


----------

